# Nicole Scherzinger - Makes a stylish Departure as she jets out of Sydney Airport (06.08.2019) 11x HQ



## Mike150486 (6 Aug. 2019)

​


----------



## Punisher (7 Aug. 2019)

Nicole ist wunderschön


----------

